# 100 Foot Fast Draw With Bonus Shot



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

To better view the 100 foot hit go to full screen.


----------



## Spectre (Jun 13, 2013)

I watched that at least 5 times.

I've seen several videos of you shooting, and I don't see you take a split second to aim with closer distance.

But at a 100ft?!?!?!

:bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown:


----------



## batangx (Jan 27, 2012)

AWESOME!!


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

awesome plinking brother you da man :shocked: :headbang:


----------



## Arturito (Jan 10, 2013)

I knew that you could do excellent at long distances ... congrats Darrell !!! you have the gift and that works short, long, fast or paused ... brilliant my friend !!!

Cheers

Arturo


----------



## Mr.Teh (Feb 28, 2012)

Awesome shooting, always nice to watch :thumbsup:


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

It seems that if a fellow can get orniented to either 33 feet and or 100 feet but I dont see the practicality of shooting much beyond that point unless your Torston. He is by far the best long distance shooter in the world that I have seen.

Glad some of you fellows like the hundred foot shots.


----------

